# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  wynik badania

## Nie zarejestrowana

Witam. Proszę mi powiedzieć co oznacza mój wynik:
"Polipowate fragmenty endometrium w większości z cechami sekrecji."

Czy to jest coś groźnego? Proszę o szybką odpowiedź..

----------


## Patryk86

Nie jest to nic groźnego, zmiany polipowate bł. śl. jamy macicy występują dość często - decyduje rozpoznanie hist-pat.

----------


## ana1

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź. Właśnie to jest wynik histopatologiczny. A dokładnie takiej jest rozpoznanie:
1. Drobne fragmenty endocervix w stanie przewlekłego zapalenia z ogniskową epidermizacją. Endometrium z cechami sekrecji, strzep nabłonka płaskiego z naciskiem zapalnym, skrzep krwi.
2. Polipowate fragmenty endometrium w większości z cechami sekrecji. Materiał o śr. 4cm.
3. Błona śluzowa szyjki macicy w większości pokryta normotypowym nabłonkiem płaskim, częściowo nabłonkiem gruszołowym z cechami epodermizacji. Materiał o śr. 9mm.
4. Błona śluzowa szyjki macicy w większości pokryta normotypowym nabłonkiem płaskim, ogniskowo zaś normotypowym nabłonkiem gruczołowym. Materiał o śr. 1cm.


Co taki wynik oznacza i jak się to leczy?

----------

